# parking at jurys inn galway



## colin79ie (18 Feb 2008)

Has anyone parked at the jurys inn carpark in Galway recently. I understand it is a private carpark next door but what I want to find out is if there are plenty of spaces and the cost for a weekend Friday to Monday. Or any alternatives?


----------



## kellysayers (18 Feb 2008)

it is right at the hotel don't know rates but I fyou ring hotel they will know. Prob do a discount for hotel guests. I have never seen it full. There are alternatives but they will all involve wlking and paying. I don't think Jury's is any more expensive than anywhere else.


----------



## twentyfour (18 Feb 2008)

Yes they do a discount for hotel guests - think it is 10 euro per day or something like that. Plenty of spaces and very easy to get in and out of.


----------

